

Ask HN: Django Site Samples - sscheper

All --<p>My team is building a site using django. We're in the very very early stages; however, I'm curious about the final product.<p>Would any of you mind posting some sample django sites<p>For example:<p>a django site with very extensiver traffic (one that's popular)<p>a django site that looks really nice<p>one that is very fast<p>Not sure how useful categories will be; regardless, I'd really appreciate any sample django sites. For some reason I can't find any on google<p>Thanks
======
kyro
<http://www.everyblock.com> <http://www.thesixtynine.com>
<http://www.djangoproject.com>

------
aneesh
<http://www.djangosites.org/>

